# www/chromium builds with gcc46, but fails with gcc47



## tankist02 (Feb 12, 2013)

I am using FreeBSD 9.1 amd64 with ports updated yesterday. I didn't capture the error with gcc47 - it was some type not defined in a header file from libjingle.


----------



## tankist02 (Feb 13, 2013)

Here is the error:


```
CXX(target) out/Release/obj.target/notifier/jingle/notifier/base/notification_method.o
  CXX(target) out/Release/obj.target/notifier/jingle/notifier/base/notifier_options.o
  CXX(target) out/Release/obj.target/notifier/jingle/notifier/base/notifier_options_util.o
  CXX(target) out/Release/obj.target/notifier/jingle/notifier/base/server_information.o
  CXX(target) out/Release/obj.target/notifier/jingle/notifier/base/weak_xmpp_client.o
In file included from third_party/libjingle/source/talk/p2p/base/port.h:35:0,
                 from third_party/libjingle/source/talk/xmpp/xmppclientsettings.h:31,
                 from ./jingle/notifier/base/notifier_options_util.h:14,
                 from jingle/notifier/base/notifier_options_util.cc:5:
third_party/libjingle/source/talk/base/network.h: In constructor 'talk_base::Network::Network()':
third_party/libjingle/source/talk/base/network.h:157:23: error: 'u_int32_t' was not declared in this scope
  CXX(target) out/Release/obj.target/notifier/jingle/notifier/base/xmpp_connection.o
  CXX(target) out/Release/obj.target/notifier/jingle/notifier/communicator/connection_settings.o
In file included from third_party/libjingle/source/talk/p2p/base/port.h:35:0,
                 from third_party/libjingle/source/talk/xmpp/xmppclientsettings.h:31,
                 from third_party/libjingle/source/talk/xmpp/xmppclient.h:36,
                 from ./jingle/notifier/base/weak_xmpp_client.h:16,
                 from jingle/notifier/base/weak_xmpp_client.cc:5:
third_party/libjingle/source/talk/base/network.h: In constructor 'talk_base::Network::Network()':
third_party/libjingle/source/talk/base/network.h:157:23: error: 'u_int32_t' was not declared in this scope
gmake: *** [out/Release/obj.target/notifier/jingle/notifier/base/notifier_options_util.o] Error 1
In file included from third_party/libjingle/source/talk/p2p/base/port.h:35:0,
                 from jingle/notifier/communicator/connection_settings.cc:12:
third_party/libjingle/source/talk/base/network.h: In constructor 'talk_base::Network::Network()':
third_party/libjingle/source/talk/base/network.h:157:23: error: 'u_int32_t' was not declared in this scopegmake: *** Waiting for unfinished jobs....

gmake: *** [out/Release/obj.target/notifier/jingle/notifier/base/weak_xmpp_client.o] Error 1
gmake: *** [out/Release/obj.target/notifier/jingle/notifier/communicator/connection_settings.o] Error 1
*** [do-build] Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/www/chromium.
*** [build] Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/www/chromium.
```


----------



## mmoll (May 27, 2013)

Should be fixed by https://github.com/gliaskos/freebsd-chromium/commit/a17fb65be18bc06f625f159cb3c11167ebe782e7 which should show up in the ports tree with the next Chromium update.


----------

